# WV froggers?



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

I have seen a couple so far. One from Weirton and another from Mo-Town. Anyone else? I am from Romney which is in the eastern panhandle.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Oh Oh I am the weirton one. My sister is here on occasions also she is from new cumberland.


----------

